# Vise and Tying areas



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

OK, I'm curious now. What do you all tie your flies on? I use a Regal vise, and it is on a glass-top computer desk. In the spring I plan to build a rustic deckboard deck to replace the glass top.

I like the vise - it clamps on like a ticked off pitbull, but it has a large profile which, when tying large flies, doesn't matter...BUT, I tie a lot of smaller flies and I've been looking at either the Renzetti or Anvil vises. Any experience with these two companies?

If you have a pic of your vise and/or tying station, feel free to post here.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Have a Renzetti Traveler which allows me to use it most anywhere. I have tied the full range from size 22 to walleye hair jigs on this vise with no problems. Pricey? Yes, but is worth every penny over time.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Both great vises along with HMH vise. My Renzetti Masters get more use unless I am doing tubes. I tied an awful lot of flies down to 32's on the Traveler so its what I say go for plus Renzetti has the best people behind their customers service bar none! They also contribute to PHW which means a lot more to.

Try them all out to decide what you like the best.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

It is very ironic that you started this thread. Earlier this year back in January, I posted some pics of a tying station that I made and have been using ever since. I have been transporting the station and supplies to and from my cabin in Tennessee and it just became a pain doing so. I decided to acquire some additional tying equipment and supplies so I can just leave my set up down in Tennessee and yet be tying here at home without the hassle of transporting back and forth. I started tying on a desk in one of the guest rooms in our house, but after a month it drove me crazy from the lack of organization. I decided to go ahead and build another tying station similar to the first one but with a few modifications to help with overall organization. On my old unit, I found myself keeping all my hooks, bead heads and tying supplies in three different Tupperware type of containers. Having them all on the tying station at one time took up too much space and due to the height of them, impeded my ability to grasp various tools and threads. Keeping that in mind, I built this new station, increasing the height of the thread holder bar by 3 inches so that it would sit higher than the tying supplies making access easier. Additionally I made the dowels longer so each could hold 3 spools as opposed to that of only two as my original would hold. I also built a hook, bead head and tying supply organizer out of polycarbonate that sits at the back of the station for easy access and since it is clear, high visibility. Lastly, I built a light stand so that I can increase the lumens directly on the vise to help with my fading vision.

Here are some pics.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

http://i1278.photobucket.com/albums/y503/flyman01/IMG_1928_zps695dbc91.jpg

http://i1278.photobucket.com/albums/y503/flyman01/IMG_1927_zps81d74971.jpg


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

I tie on a Griffin odyssey ....that Ive had for 15yrs


----------



## goatfly (Jun 21, 2013)

Shortdrift said:


> Have a Renzetti Traveler which allows me to use it most anywhere. I have tied the full range from size 22 to walleye hair jigs on this vise with no problems. Pricey? Yes, but is worth every penny over time.


What he said, worth every penny. It's lightweight, compact, strong and versitile.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

After doing a little research, it looks like the Anvil vises are now made by a company called Wolff Industries - still in the USA. I had the opportunity to tie a couple flies on the Wolff Apex vise, and I think I really liked it. The holding area is VERY tiny, which is perfect for a lot of the small flies I tie, as opposed to my Regal vise. I still say the Regal is an excellent vise, and whatever other vise I get, I'm going to keep it for larger flies...


Decisions, decisions...

http://flyfishingvises.com/


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

It would be awesome to have a tying station flyman01! Unfortunately, space in my tiny city home is in short supply, so I use my same desk I use for everything else (the computer desk).
After much research, I used some holiday Amazon gift cards last year to get a Superior 1A Vise. It's a fine vise, and made in America, but often times I wish I had gotten a rotary vise. Still, it gets the job done.
Here's a picture of my desk when it is in tying-area-mode:


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I use an HMH Spartan. My desk is a "writing desk" that my wife picked up for me at a yard sale this past summer.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

It would be awesome to have a tying station flyman01! Unfortunately, space in my tiny city home is in short supply, so I use my same desk I use for everything else (the computer desk).



kingofamberley,

I understand what you are saying, you have to make due with the space you have available. Here is Cincinnati, utilizing one of the guest rooms for my recreation allows me to keep it out at all times and to use it at my leisure. At my cabin, space is not as much in abundance so I place the tying station on the kitchen table when I am tying fly's. Because of the way it is built, I merely pull the light out of the holder, lay it on the tying station and slide the entire unit under the bed with the vice still in place. The entire set up/tear down and storage process takes less than 2 minutes and everything remains organized. In the event that we have guests here in Cincy, I can do the same by placing it under a bed and the desk is now available to use for other purposes. Not that I am trying to sell you on a tying station, but if you do purchase one, try to find one that has a white bottom in it similar to the one I made. I noticed that the desk you are tying on is very dark, the light you are using is absorbed by the dark wood. The white base in my station helps reflect light and gives a bright background that makes everything you are doing much more visible. Just and FYI that might help you.


----------



## Riverbum (Jan 27, 2013)

I really just got started last year trying to make a few flies. 
I picked up a Thompson model "A" vise at a yard sale for real cheap. We have a small gifted desk in the spare bedroom where I tie and whatnot


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Riverbum said:


> I really just got started last year trying to make a few flies.
> I picked up a Thompson model "A" vise at a yard sale for real cheap. We have a small gifted desk in the spare bedroom where I tie and whatnot
> View attachment 87679


Yea, that's how it starts, Riverbum. Then before you know it, you have a room in the house dedicated to tying. At this rate, I'll have a new out building as a fly tying studio in a year or two.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I like your lamp, Jeff. I need a good lamp...


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

I just use a cheap fold-up table from Home Depot(or somewhere else...not sure where I got it). Tried tying on my computer tesk, but that becomes a pain since I also use it for school work and of course my computer. The vise is a cheap-o $20 vise from Cabela's. It gets the job done, but I think I'm long overdue for an upgrage. It even got to the point where I glued some foam to it because rust was getting on my hand every time I went to put a hook in it lol. 

I think it's about time I take a day to organize....


----------



## DEAfisher (Nov 10, 2013)

30 year old Thompson model "c" clamped to the kitchen table usually. Also have an old kit vice from the 70's for small stuff can't remember the brand. I picked both the vices up along with some materials for $20 from a very nice gent on Craigslist. That old vice works great, it matches my collection of old medalist's and the fenwick iron feather I primarily use well. I guess I'm into the vintage stuff but the vice performs flawless for being ancient.


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

Right now I have a inexpensive white river vice but I should be getting a peak rotary very soon. I used my old computer desk for my tying station. I like how it kind of wraps around you so everything is in easy reach.


----------



## Mstash (Nov 28, 2012)

toobnoob said:


> Right now I have a inexpensive white river vice but I should be getting a peak rotary very soon. I used my old computer desk for my tying station. I like how it kind of wraps around you so everything is in easy reach.


Couldn't handle that station. Everything in order.My table is a 8' dining table with material all over it. It's upstairs so it's out of site of the wife.I started with a roll top desk in 81 and now moved to the table.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

That is a cool setup, toob! I like it.


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

TheCream said:


> That is a cool setup, toob! I like it.


Hey thanks! I used to use an old wood desk from the 50s but this setup is so much better. Yet somehow I still need more space to put things...........


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I finally got my new location hashed out and somewhat organized. I re-allocated a smaller desk for my reloading bench, and took my reloading bench for fly tying. I'm on an angled wall in our home theater, and the directional lighting (that was originally intended to shine on movie posters) will be excellent lighting for tying. Another big benefit is the sound system down there, listening to tunes or having a movie in the background. Get tired of tying, lay down on the sofa and watch a movie.  I noticed that I haven't set up the keyboard or mouse on the PC yet,either...and off to the right is space for a second vise for teaching m nephew or daughter. Now I need a personal fridge...


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

I tie in the basement , which I call the Dungeon........Old country house

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Flymaker said:


> I tie in the basement , which I call the Dungeon........Old country house
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


That looks like my old basement before I put up drywall and paint. It took me 3 years to do it, but it is almost done now. I HATE mudding.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

65 degrees today, so I thought I would tie some bugs on the deck.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

flyman01 said:


> 65 degrees today, so I thought I would tie some bugs on the deck.


Lucky punk!


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

LOL, Lucky punk, yes. Blessed, absolutely!!


----------



## JRock3227 (Apr 7, 2008)

I was looking at picking up a desk off craigslist but ended getting one for free from my boss at work. It fits perfect in the bedroom and I really like the keyboard tray for staging tools and materials that I am using. My first vise was a Renzetti but I have since bought a Dyna King. Both vises are excellent but I prefer the Dyna King. If anybody is interested in the Renzetti let me know I would be willing to part ways with it since I don't use it anymore. It is in great condition. Still have the box and everything. PM me if interested.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/album.php?albumid=3160&pictureid=16798


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

JRock3227 said:


> I was looking at picking up a desk off craigslist but ended getting one for free from my boss at work. It fits perfect in the bedroom and I really like the keyboard tray for staging tools and materials that I am using. My first vise was a Renzetti but I have since bought a Dyna King. Both vises are excellent but I prefer the Dyna King. If anybody is interested in the Renzetti let me know I would be willing to part ways with it since I don't use it anymore. It is in great condition. Still have the box and everything. PM me if interested.
> 
> http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/album.php?albumid=3160&pictureid=16798


AND what kind of Renzetti vise you want to let go??
I used to have a couple DK's but they did not appease to me.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I have a regal - strongest.jaws.ever! And very simple to use. The only drawback is that its not good for sub #12 flies. I am now using an Apex Anvil and LOVE it. The Regal is now my backup vise.


----------



## JRock3227 (Apr 7, 2008)

Yakphisher said:


> AND what kind of Renzetti vise you want to let go??
> I used to have a couple DK's but they did not appease to me.


It's the Renzetti Traveler 2200 Cam series. PM me if you're interested. I can send you some pics too when I get home from work.


----------

